# Umwandeln von Grafiken in gängige Grafikformate



## edelbunny (4. Juli 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich nutze das Programm Micrografx zur Erstellung und Bearbeitung von Grafiken.
Ich würde diese Grafiken nun gerne in ein gängiges Grafikformat umwandlen.
Dies habe ich über den Menüpunkt Exportieren gemacht, leider werden die Grafiken dann immer sehr unscharf.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich dies mit dem Programm Picture Publisher wieder hinbekommen kann?!!!

Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Nuklearflo (4. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Das mit dem Exportieren ist schon mal der richtige weg. Wenn du exportierst, öffnet sich ein Fenter, in dem du noch ein paar Optionen ändern kannst. Unter anderem auch die Qualität der .jpg's (Müsste ein Schieberegler sein) diese dann einfach auf 80% o.ä. (musst du dann mal ausprobieren) setzen.

Sorry das ich mich nicht besser ausdrücken kann, aber ich habe das Programm jetzt schon seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr benutzt.


----------



## Zadi (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuklearflo _
> *
> 
> ... Optionen ändern kannst. Unter anderem auch die Qualität der .jpg's (Müsste ein Schieberegler sein) diese dann einfach auf 80% o.ä. (musst du dann mal ausprobieren) setzen.
> *



hi!

Du kannst aber Grafiken auch in jpg's oder gif's konvertieren in dem du auf den großen Button wo JPG bzw. GIF draufsteht, klickst 

Ansonsten halte dich an das was Nuklearflo mit dem Schieberegler geschrieben hat!
gl


----------



## DevEye (28. August 2002)

Ich würde mit ACD See alles konvertieren, das programm unterstützt alle formate *G*


----------

